# Old Planes



## charlieab11 (27 Dec 2007)

Hi There,

I recently recieved 4 wooden planes from my grandfarther for my birthday. He won them in an auction in West Yorkshire. 

The following links have the pictures on them. Any help will be more than welcome.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlieab1 ... 557631904/

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Smudger (27 Dec 2007)

I can't see your pix yet - a moderator will be along soon to release them from the spam trap (which wears off when you have made a few posts) but if you can find any maker's names on them several people on here can look them up for you.


----------



## MrJay (27 Dec 2007)

charlieab11":26o11s8o said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlieab11/sets/72157603557631904/



Spaminator (and by proxy the admin team :twisted: - wouldn't be a good idea to warn newbies in the welcoming email that they can't post pictures rather than leaving it to the dumb doorman) would like to extend to you a warm welcome to these here forums... Planes look yummy  T. Crowther is most likely a former owner rather than a maker's name.


----------



## Digit (27 Dec 2007)

Does this apply to your first picture posts or till you've been in the forum for a certain period of time?
I ask as I'm about to try my hand at posting my first pictures. :roll: 

Roy.


----------



## Smudger (27 Dec 2007)

I think it's the total number of posts, so you should be OK.

Charlie - can you read the makers' names on the planes? Some of the pictures are out of focus and it's hard to make them out.


----------



## Digit (27 Dec 2007)

Ta!

Roy.


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2007)

They are all jack or jointer planes as far as I can see - can you give us some measurements?

One is by Bennet B Burley of Glasgow, who were making planes between 1883 and 1903 at the Barrowfield Tool Works. Another is by D Malloch and Son of Perth, manufactured between 1870 and 1912. All seem to have been owned by T Crowther - sounds Scottish, so all fits with a Scots provenance in the late nineteenth century.

The other pictures are too out of focus to make out.

What does it say on the plane irons?


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2007)

First three pics have Sorby markings, fourth says Bennet B Burley, Glasgow. Fifth maybe D Mathieson Perth also stamped F.Wills. Leeds.

Whats the prize?

Regards Tom

Ah D.Malloch & Son does it show I was guessing :lol:


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2007)

Where do you see the Sorby markings?


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2007)

I thought it said Sorby






Wasn't the Jesters Hat one of Sorbys trade marks? Sure I read that somewhere but maybe confused  






I'm certain theres a smackdown coming sorry Mr Smith :lol:

Regards Tom (Not an expert by any means)


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2007)

I see it now you point it out.

I can't read the iron, though. I thought it was a Swan.

So that's at least three identified!


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2007)

Smudger how about "Old No77" wasn't that a racing plane :lol:


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2007)

Well there was this one:






and this one:






but neither could handle gnarly grain...


----------



## Evergreen (28 Dec 2007)

Hi Guys

C & J Turner, latterly Joseph Turner and Co, used the name "I Sorby" together with the Mr Punch trademark, which I think is the jester's hat referred to by Tom. That scroll-like part of the marking is not something I've seen before but the name Sorby is definitely there. 

The current Sorby website has a fascinating family history section FWIW. 

Regards.


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2007)

That is referred to in Goodman's book, and it would place the plane in Sheffield around 1900.

Any ideas as to what the '77' might refer to?


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2007)

On closer examination (read muckin around with the piccy) It looks to read I H SORBY with Mr Punch above the banner. Must have gotten the Jester from some foreign site where Punch & Judy are less well known.


Regards Tom


----------



## Evergreen (29 Dec 2007)

Hmmm. I don't really know but I'll have a few guesses.

The 77 could be the pattern number of the plane in the range sold by the maker at that time like, say, a Stanley 98. Or could it be the number of that particular tool in a big workshop where some tools were communal and were numbered for security/identity? 

Regards.

Tom - Just seen your last post. I've had another squint at the picture and I think you're right. "I & H Sorby" was used by John and Henry Sorby, sons of John Sorby Snr who was the uncle of Robert Sorby. The I & H Sorby brand was used from the mid 19th century into the 20th century even though the firm passed through the hands of Turner, Naylor and Co and William Marples.


----------



## charlieab11 (17 Jan 2008)

Hey guys sorry i havn't replyed to anyone but i have been kinda busy.

I will give you the names and dimensions for the brass bottemed plane as this is the one i am most interested in:


T.Crowther

2 1/8

F.Willey
26 Calllane
Leeds

R.Smithson

D.Malloch&son
Perth

16 7/8th inch long
2 3/4 inch wide

the iron:

2 1/8 inch wide
6 inch long


----------



## charlieab11 (17 Jan 2008)

How do i go about cleaning these planes? Or should i just leave them?


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2008)

Good collection of planes. I wouldn't be too enthusiastic with cleaning these as they have a nice patina. You could try cleaning off some of the ingrained dirt with turpentine and some 0000 grade wire wool...but do it gently. After that a good application of wax (again with some 0000 grade wire wool) and then buffed off with a soft duster ought to see them looking better, not that they look awful now - Rob


----------



## bugbear (18 Jan 2008)

woodbloke":1g8apx7b said:


> Good collection of planes. I wouldn't be too enthusiastic with cleaning these as they have a nice patina. You could try cleaning off some of the ingrained dirt with turpentine and some 0000 grade wire wool...but do it gently. After that a good application of wax (again with some 0000 grade wire wool) and then buffed off with a soft duster ought to see them looking better, not that they look awful now - Rob



I find that doing both at the same time, using quite runny traditional furniture polish, works a treat.

Traditional furniture polish is a simple mixture of turpentine and beeswax.

Some "fancy" recipes might add carnuba wax, but it's not needed for cleaning planes.

BugBear


----------



## charlieab11 (18 Jan 2008)

cheers for the advice.

i will have a long think about doing anything with them. i would realy like to use the brass bottomed plane.

Cheers to everyone whos replyed to my questions


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2015)

I just acquired a Bennet B Burley 17" long, close handled panel plane, with only a 2 1/8" wide blade.

Very neat little thing. Googling lead to this thread, and here:

http://www.planemakers-database.com/279/burley-heys/

photos to follow.

EDIT; photos taken












I don't know if the decorative punching was the owner or the maker.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2015)

Planemaker's DB has dates 1912 – 1915

http://www.planemakers-database.com/279/burley-heys/

But this directory:

http://www.mocavo.co.uk/The-Post-Office ... 163982/163

Lists them working much later, in 1931

Burley, Bennet B., manufacturer of planes and
edge tools, importer of American and Con-
tinental tools and hardware, 63 Carlton place C.5.






BugBear


----------

